# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Spike, μου λείπεις..

## mayri

Ρε παιδιά, τι κάνετε για να ξεχαστείτε;
Θα σαρανταρήσω σε λίγο και έχω πλαντάξει στο κλάμμα σαν μωρό, εκεί που είμαι καλά θυμάμαι κάτι και ξανά το δάκρυ κορόμηλο..
Είναι το πρώτο κατοικίδιο που χάνω από θάνατο, κάτι καρδερίνες μικρή δραπέτευσαν όπως και δυο γάτες που είχαμε, χάθηκαν...

Μου λείπει ο Spike μου....και τώρα στεναχωριέμαι που τον άφησα στην κλινική και δεν τον πήρα μαζί μου να μην ήταν μοναχούλι του όταν έφυγε..

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Που να ήξερες την κατάληξη. Για καλύτερα τον άφησες εκεί υποτίθεται. Μη στεναχωριέσαι. Το πουλάκι τουλάχιστον δεν υπέφερε πολύ καιρό. Και σύντομα θα αποκτήσεις νέο φιλαράκι.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Vrasidas

Τίποτα δε μπορουμε να κανουμε απ' το να τα θυμόμαστε με αγαπη, και να συνεχίζουμε ν' αγαπαμε τους φίλους μας (νέους και παλιους) γιατί ακόμα και η απώλειά τους (κυρίως αυτή) μας δείχνει πόσο τους χρειαζομαστε και ποσο μας χρειαζονται.

----------


## Soulaki

Κανε κουραγιο, έκανες το καλύτερο για το πουλακι.....θέλει χρόνο, πάντα οταν χάνεις κατι που αγαπάς....εμενα προσωπικά, μου παίρνει πολυ.....πίστεψε σε νιώθω
Το ενα από τα δυο μου σκυλακια ειναι παππούς πια, και προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι οτι δεν θα τον εχω κοντά μου, σε λίγο καιρό, μιας και έχει καταπέσει, και το καταλαβαίνω.... :Ashamed0005: 
Δεν μπορω ομως να συμβιβαστώ με την ιδέα με τίποτα, κάθε πρωί τον ψάχνω να δω αν ειναι καλα......

----------


## Georgiablue

Τα κατοικιδια πολλοι τα εχουμε σα μωρα. Εγω οταν εχασα το ζευγαρι μου εκλαιγα δυο μερες! Το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να κλαις οποτε ερχεται για να ξεθυμανει μονο του. Μολις αρχισει να σπυ περνα ολο αυτο το πενθος ξεκινα να ψαχνεις νεο φιλαρακι !  :Happy:

----------


## Cristina

Είναι αναπόφευκτο. Για λίγο καιρό θα δακρύζεις , μετά θα το σκέφτεσαι και πάλι θα στεναχωριεσαι. Αλλά πάντα θα μείνει σε μία ξεχωριστή θέση στην καρδιά σου. Στο λέω απο πείρα. Είναι ανάλογα και με τον άνθρωπο, πόσο πολύ δενεσαι συναισθηματικά με τα πουλιά σου. Εμείς που το κάνουμε, όταν χάνουμε πουλάκι είναι σαν να πενθουμε  κοντινό μας άνθρωπο.
Να θεωρήσεις τον εαυτό σου τυχερή που έζησες μία τέτοια σχέση!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

> Τίποτα δε μπορουμε να κανουμε απ' το να τα θυμόμαστε με αγαπη, και να συνεχίζουμε ν' αγαπαμε τους φίλους μας (νέους και παλιους) γιατί ακόμα και η απώλειά τους (κυρίως αυτή) μας δείχνει πόσο τους χρειαζομαστε και ποσο μας χρειαζονται.


Ο Διονύσης τα είπε ολα ειναι ακριβώς έτσι .............

----------


## mayri

Να'στε καλά, παιδιά, βοηθάει να διαβάζω τις απαντήσεις σας.
Βγήκα για καφέ προχθές και 1-2 αναίσθητα μόνο που δεν κορόιδευαν, κατά τ'άλλα φίλοι...α τα τίναξε; Πως κρατήθηκα και δεν της έδωσα καμιά ανάποδη, είναι και 40 κιλά με 1.50 ύψος με τα χέρια στην ανάταση, θα απογειωνόταν στον τρίτο όροφο η ηλίθια..

----------


## Cristina

Μαιρι, δεν μας καταλαβαίνουν οι υπόλοιποι. Αυτή χάνουν! Μην τους δίνεις σημασία,δεν αξίζει να χαλας τα νεύρα σου με αναισθητους!

----------


## Georgiablue

Ακριβώς ! Προσπάθησε να μη δινεις σημασια γιατί μόνο εσύ συγχιζεσαι...

----------


## Vrasidas

Αν δεν εχεις φροντισει ενα κατοικίδιο, και δεν εχεις νιωσει την αγάπη που σου προσφέρει, καθως και την ολοκλήρωση ως άνθρωπος απο μια τέτοια εμπειρια ειναι προφανές ότι θα παραμείνεις ένας ασυναίσθητος χόμο "κατι", δεν εχεις καμια ελπιδα να λογίζεσαι ανθρωπος.

----------


## Orix

Συλληπητηρια και απο μενα, εμενα οταν μου φαγανε τα 2 γκουλδιαν εκανα 2 χρονια να παρω άλλα. Μεγαλο σοκ.

----------

